# Info Eifel?



## BergFlo (3. August 2006)

Servus,

wollte gern im September, sofern des Wetter paßt, ein paar Tage mit dem Bike in die Eifel.

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips für mich
- wo ists besonders empfehlenswert?
- eine gute Karte für das Gebiet?

Danke schonmal

Flo


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. August 2006)

Hallo BergFlo,

zusätzlich solltest Du noch einen Blick in dieses Regionalforum werfen, hier findest Du jede Menge Infos für den Bereich der nördlichen Eifel. 

Gute Karten für die Eifel gibt es vom "Eifelverein", bekommst Du in den hiesigen Buchhandlungen und bestimmt auch auf Bestellung in Deiner Heimat. Viele der User im o. a. Reginalforum unterhalten auch eine eigene Homepage mit guten Tourenvorschlägen - viel Spaß beim Stöbern  !

Ansonsten: Die Eifel ist schon recht groß, eine konkrete Angabe des Eifelteiles, in dem Du im September aufschlägst, wäre für Tipps hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergFlo (3. August 2006)

Servus,

In Köln, Bonn, Aachen werd i mi mal umschauen.

Wo genau i hinwill weiß i ja no ned.
Deswegen bin i auf der Suche.
Vielleicht gibts ja den ein oder anderen Tipp, was man gesehen (befahren) haben sollte  

Flo


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. August 2006)

Am einfachsten ist es natürlich, Du schließt Dich einer Insider-Tour in der dortigen Region an. Es gibt viele, viele schöne Trails. Schau einmal ins LMB, es ist viel los in der Eifel.  Und: Schönen Urlaub natürlich !


----------



## bikesiggi (4. August 2006)

Hi,
Köln, Bonn oder Aachen ist ja eigentlich nicht Eifel, aber als Basis für nen Urlaub auch nicht schlecht. Würd mir mal die Gegend um Manderscheid anschaun, ist allerdings ein Stückchen von den o.a. Städten. Schau mal unter  http://www.eifelbike.de/mainframe.asp Hier gibts wohl auch geführte Touren und andere Infos zum Mountainbiken in der Eifel. Ausserdem Infos zur MTB Veranstaltung (Marathon/Trailparkeröffnung?) Anfang September. Vielleicht auch interessant. Oder fahr eine der schönen Touren mit dem TTL.
Gruß und schönen Urlaub in der Eifel
Bikesiggi


----------



## BergFlo (6. August 2006)

Servus,

Aaaalso
hab mi mal ein bissl geschläut und mich für die Gegend um Daun - Manderscheid entschieden.
Hab dazu auch was in einer alten bike gefunden.  

Trails sollten evtl nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein, da i mit meiner besseren Hälfte dort aufschlagen werd und diese technisch ned soo fit is - noch.

Trailpark Eröffnung find i a recht interessant.
Vielleicht wird des ja no was, bis i dort bin. Wird wohl so gegen 14. September sein.

In der neuesten Ausgabe der bike steht auch was über die Gegend um Koblenz - könnte auch interessant sein.

Anfahrt is ned so weit - vom Westerwald - Altenkirchen.

Dank euch auf jeden Fall scho mal für jeden Hinweis.

Grüße aus dem Südosten

Flo


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. August 2006)

...... dann nim den Lieserpfad von Daun bis Wittlich unter die Reifen. Das soll so munkelt man wohl eine der schönsten Bikestrecken der Eifel sein. Kannst dich von Wittlich auch entweder mit dem Bus zurückbringen lassen ( www.regio-radler.de ) oder nimmst den Maare Mosel Radweg, eine alte Bahntrasse.


----------



## der Rennsel (13. August 2006)

Hi,
die Entscheidung für das Gebiet Daun - Manderscheid ist perfekt. Eine tolle Gegend fürs Biken.

Weitere Infos bekommst du ohne weiteres hier:

www.vulkanbiker.de   >> machen jeden Sonntag ne Tour an der du teilnehmen kannst und haben sicher viele Tipps auf Lager

www.eifelbike.de       >> bietet Touren an, wird dir sicherlich auch weiterhelfen bei deiner Routenplanung

www.vulkanbike.de    >> passt genau in deine Reisezeit


----------



## waldfrucht (1. September 2006)

Danke für die Infos!
Auch ich werde mich dort mal Umschauen.


----------



## Funracer1 (19. September 2006)

Hallo,

mal 'ne Frage an die Locals: Ist an dem Gerücht was dran, dass der Trailpark in der Vulkaneifel in diesem Jahr noch nicht bzw. überhaupt nicht eröffnet wird?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## der Rennsel (23. September 2006)

So sieht´s aus, es wird sich der letzten Zeitungsmeldung nach auf 2007 schieben, aber er kommt. 

Kannst auch gerne ohne den Park hier fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (26. September 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...... dann nim den Lieserpfad von Daun bis Wittlich unter die Reifen. Das soll so munkelt man wohl eine der schönsten Bikestrecken der Eifel sein. Kannst dich von Wittlich auch entweder mit dem Bus zurückbringen lassen ( www.regio-radler.de ) oder nimmst den Maare Mosel Radweg, eine alte Bahntrasse.



Hallo,
wollte wenn das Wetter stimmt am 2.10 mal den Lieserpfad von Daun bis Wittlich unter die Reifen nehmen . Zurück dann über den Maare Moselweg. Sind ja dann um die 80 Kilometer leider 40 Teer aber zum Glück Radweg.
Ist zwar ein Brückentag hoffe aber die Wanderer halten sich um diese Jahreszeit in grenzen!
Wie ist die Ausschilderung beider Wege bzw. beim Radweg wird man ja wohl nichts falsch machen können?
Ist das schon jemand gefahren und lohnt sich die Anfahrt aus dem Bereich Ahrweiler mit dem Auto?
Sollte man von Daun oder besser Wittlich auf dem Lieserpfad los fahren?
Hab gelesen das auch einige Schiebepassagen dabei sind?


----------



## der Rennsel (26. September 2006)

Wanderer triffst du immer; schön freundlich bleiben, dann klappts schon. 

Park dein Auto am Dauner Bahnhof, dort startet bzw. endet der Radweg Richtung Wittlich. Von dort radelst du hoch zum Gemündener Maar und im Bereich des Cafe´s startet deine Reise über den Lieserpfad nach Wittlich.

Ich würde die Route beibehalten (Daun-Wittlich-Daun), und mach die keine Sorgen wegen des Rückweges auf Asphalt, der Radweg ist nett gestaltet mit Tunnel und Viadukt und hält dich bei Laune.

Die Schiebepassagen hängen von dir selbst ab, würde aber nicht übertreiben, da es oft wirklich nur ein Pfädchen ist, an dem eine Seite steil und tief abfällt. (Auf RTL-Notruf-Schrott-TV haben sie mal einen Bikersturz auf den Passagen nachgespielt...)

Viel SPass trotzdem.


----------



## waldfrucht (26. September 2006)

der Rennsel schrieb:


> Wanderer triffst du immer; schön freundlich bleiben, dann klappts schon.
> 
> Park dein Auto am Dauner Bahnhof, dort startet bzw. endet der Radweg Richtung Wittlich. Von dort radelst du hoch zum Gemündener Maar und im Bereich des Cafe´s startet deine Reise über den Lieserpfad nach Wittlich.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich ja gut an. Hoffe das Wetter ist dann auch noch gut aber das entscheide ich spontan. Hatte mit den Schiebepassagen eher Treppen hoch oder steile Pfade hoch gemeint.
Ist die Ausschilderung des Pfades (Anfang und der gesamte Weg) immer gut oder muß man auch mal suchen?
Wie ist der Pfad denn sonst lohnt sich das extra mit dem Auto anzureisen?
Gibts auf dem Hin/Rückweg irgendwo Quellen oder sowas? Hab keinen Bock extra nen Camelback mitzuschleppen und der Liter in der Flasche reicht nur für eine Richtung. Naja da gibts in Wittlich ja auch einen Lidel/Aldi um Nachzutanken.
Wo endet der Weg denn in Wittlich bzw. wie komm ich denn dann auf den Radweg?


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2006)

Ob es sich für einen Ahrbewohner lohnt, kannst du nur selber entscheiden. An der Ahr gibt es genauso schöne Trails. Mein Lisa Pfad 

Ich würde nicht nochmal so fahren. Lieber eine große Runde um Manderscheid, gibt im Lokalforum Köln, Aachen..., ein paar feine Anregungen, Suchfunktion nutzen.


----------



## Waschbaer (26. September 2006)

So schauts nämlich aus! Um den Lieserpfad wird ein Hype gemacht, den dieser nicht verdient hat. Von Daun bis ein paar Kilometer hinter Manderscheid ist der Pfad nett zu fahren - mehr nicht. Den Pfad von Daun nach Wittlich komplett abzufahren, würde ich nicht empfehlen, da es nachher einfach zuviel Rumgeschiebe ist; Dann doch besser an der Tour in der Bike orientieren und die Trails um Manderscheid mitnehmen.

Einen Camelbak würde ich empfehlen, da der Pfad sehr einsam verläuft und es mit Nachtanken bei Aldi & Co. schlecht aussieht. Der Pfad selber ist sehr gut ausgeschildert. Eine Karte würde ich jedoch trotzdem immer mitnehmen.

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## waldfrucht (26. September 2006)

Das sind doch mal Aussagen!
Mal schauen auf das rumgeschieben hab ich eigentlich keine Lust vorallem wenn ich dafür extra mit dem Auto "anreise"
Jetzt bin ich wieder verunsichert ob ich überhaupt fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2006)

Nur nicht verwirren lassen.  

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, als MTB Strecke gibt es sicherlich fahrerisch noch schönere und bessere Strecken. 

Die Schiebepassagen wirst du überleben  , als Naturerlebniss finde ich die Strecke top, da durch das Tal keine Strassen führen und man die meiste Zeit einsam und ruhig durchs Gedachs fährt.


----------



## der Rennsel (26. September 2006)

An die Waldfrucht

Jetzt zieh die Sache durch, am Montag stehst du am Start  und rockst über den Pfad, basta.

Jeder sieht die Sache anders und sicherlich wird immer wieder ein Hype um diesen und jenen Weg gemacht. Pro und Contra auf der ganzen Linie. Fahr dat Teil ab und mach dir nen netten Tag im Walde. Muss leider arbeiten, sonst würde ich mitfahren.

"on any sunday" hat auch Recht wenn er dich um Manderscheid schickt, das ist ein Top-Revier mit vielen Pfädchen und hohem Spassfaktor. Quasi ein Grund für dich später noch einmal zum Biken in die Gegend zu kommen. 

Also, keep on rockin..


----------



## waldfrucht (27. September 2006)

Ok OK ich zieh es durch!
Dann kann ich mir wenigstens selber ein Urteil bilden!
Wo komme ich denn da in Wittlich raus bzw. wie komme ich dann zum Radweg (ausgeschieldert?)? Dau wurde hier ja schon gut beschrieben!
Vielleicht regnet es ja.


----------



## waldfrucht (2. Oktober 2006)

Danke Euch noch mal für die Info. So wie das Wetter gemeldet war bin ich nicht gefahren aber dafür bei uns! Bin sogar trocken geblieben aber der Wind war doch arg.
Jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal die Infos und vielleicht wirds 2006 ja noch mal schön!


----------



## der Rennsel (3. Oktober 2006)

Falls du die Sache noch einmal in Angriff nimmst und du nicht alleine durch den dunklen Wald fahren möchtest, mach hier Meldung. Sollte ich Zeit haben fahre ich gerne mit.


----------



## waldfrucht (5. Oktober 2006)

Jo werd ich machen.
Wetter muß stimmen, ich muß Urlaub bekommen da ich wenn nur in der Woche fahre. Wanderer sehe ich bei uns genug!


----------



## MeNeCK (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Allerseits.
Wir haben uns am Sonntag ebenfalls einmal auf den Weg gemacht den Lisapfad abzufahren.
Gestartet sind wir in Manderscheid, von dort aus sind wir den kompletten Pfad abgefahren bis nach Wittlich rein, Rast an der Bastenmühle (Oder auch als Viezmühle bekannt), danach durch die lokalen Wälder bis nach Binsfeld.

War eine ansich sehr schöne und gelungene Tour, auch wenn es sehr sehr schwierig zu fahren war durch die ganzen Regenfälle in der letzten Woche. Bei den Steinen, Wurzeln, Holzeinlagen etc sehr sehr schmierig, und das bei dem stellenweise sehr schmalen Pfad ... aufpassen war angesagt  

Einige Steigungen waren bergauf schlicht nicht fahrbar, habe keinen bzw nicht genug Grip aufs Hinterrad bekommen können, keine chance. Aber naja, wir konnten damit leben.

Hier mal ein par Eindrücke von der Tour:























Und hier auf dem Rückweg durch die lokalen Wälder .... die Wegen machen wir uns selber 












Soviel dazu von mir.
Wir werden den Pfad im Sommer wohl noch einmal fahren wenn er "trocken" und dementsprechend besser fahrbar ist.

mfg
Marco


----------

